

Facebook: The Most Searched for Term on the Web? - shuleatt
http://www.leveragingideas.com/2009/09/20/facebook-the-most-searched-for-term-on-the-web/

======
pclark
because almost everyone enters "facebook" into either their address bar or
google search box to get to facebook.

~~~
DarkShikari
I recall reading at some point that the most-searched term on Yahoo was
"Google" and the most-searched term on Google was "Yahoo", for exactly that
reason.

~~~
nixy
And in the good ol' days, Pamela Anderson topped these charts. (At least on
Lycos.)

------
sahaj
i'd be curious to see what the trend is going to be over 10 years or so.

possibly like myspace?: <http://www.google.com/insights/search/#q=myspace>

